# Arkansas multiday in Kayaks- Advice?



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm hoping to take a late season multiday in my creek boat from Granite to Canyon City on the Ark. I've paddled all these sections before but not necessarily at low water. Also, some friends may join and would be in duckies. I'm thinking it will be a nice alternative to a loma/westwater trip, with better water, better fly fishing, and some sweet stops in BV and Sailda. If anybody has some general advice I'd really appreciate it (especially Logan or Phil U .

- how low is too low? I'm thinking 200cfs on numbers gauge is probably the min. what do you think, especially for those duckies. I've run PC/numbers down to about 175cfs, but haven't been anywhere else in the river super low. Any trouble spots (i.e. long walks over wet stone?) We're assuming we'll need to portage the duckies in spots, will get pinned in spots, and get out and drag in spots, which is fine. Just wondering any major setbacks that would convert the trip from fun and adventure to pain in the a**. How's very low water Royal Gorge?

- what about dispersed camping? I know all the organized sites and will likely use those extensively, but its nice to be out in nature a bit more. 

Thanks for any pointers.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There certainly isn't any reason why you can't make this happen. The biggest constraint is going to be time. How much are planning to allocate? It's going to be difficult to cover more than about 20 miles a day at low water.

At 200 cfs on the Below Granite gauge you will certainly find some boney stretches. Maytag on the Granite stretch will be shallow. You may have to get out and drag over some gravel bars in the Milk Run.... otherwise you can probably float everything.

There is a campsite river right at the end of the Miracle Mile and several more near the "tunnels" river right between Frog Rock and the "Narrows". There is a nice island about halfway through the Milk Run you can camp on.... then you get to all the sites in Browns.

You will probably have to get below Salida to camp again. You have Salida East, as well as all the stuff around Point Bar near Rincon. Valley Bridge has a walk in campsite. There is an excellent cottonwood grove between Cotopaxi and Texas Creek on the river left that folks camp at fairly regularly. Then you have a campground at Five Points and I think that's about it before you get to the Royal Gorge.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Flood plain, below Texas creek and above pinnacle will be really bony, and five points below 600 is doable but the rock garden is in bloom. 600 on parkdale guage. Rough camping site along the river just below five points. Spike buck isn't too bad. May tag put in, just below Texas creek, has been rough camping in the past.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I've done this a few times and it's a great fun float. A lot of other posters have provided some good detail but perhaps one more suggestion. Why not give into the dark side completely? This is hardly a wilderness float no matter how you slice it and there are some nice campgrounds (developed and otherwise). Why not run a sag vehicle with full camping gear and go in style? When we did this it helped lighten our boats for less dragging accross the rocks, the beer was colder, and didn't have to shit in a tube


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Agreed, I did this earlier this year and we left vehicles at various camps with gear/food/beer.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The trip is basically 100 river miles with a one mile drop. I refer to it as the 1% run. LMeyers gave you the camping roadmap, there isn't much more to it than what he said. Sag wagon requires shuttle drivers, logistics, and general overthinking (though a couple strategic caches along the way is pretty easy). Just do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

eklars said:


> How's very low water Royal Gorge?


Not sure anyone's spoken to this yet- I've run rafts through the Gorge as low as about 195cfs. Duckies and kayaks will be fine down to that level.

There are a couple spots in the gorge one might be able to camp, though technically I believe that the train right of way may extend to well into the right bank in many places.

Another spot up on Parkdale to camp could be below Harvey's, before you make the right turn above Sharkstooth.

The only time I did this trip we R2ed it in 2.5 days, around 800cfs on the Parkdale gage, and we had some sore butts. Another day would have been great, but just getting 3 days off guiding in July was a trick. If you can spend 5, or even 6 days you'll be happier.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tips and advice everyone. I really appreciate it. Looks like we're planning on going, taking 4-6 nights to do it and probably camping at the ahra campsites mostly just to keep it simple (plus the group got big). I'm going to take all your awesome dispersed camping advice and go on a solo stealth mission next season. If you see about 5-8 duckies on the river starting 9/16 that'll be us.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone know where I can park for a few days in Salida walking distance from Riverside Park? Would Safeway tow it?


----------



## ziaec (Jun 6, 2011)

*parking*

You are welcome to park in front of my house in Salida. PM me if you like.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

eklars said:


> Anyone know where I can park for a few days in Salida walking distance from Riverside Park? Would Safeway tow it?


You can park on the north side of Safeway and your vehicle will be fine. You could also park in the lot at the end of F street right at the river park, or in the lot next to the gas station on 291. Have never heard of anyone getting towed or ticketed from any of these locations.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

FYI flows on the Ark are going to drop 160 cfs tomorrow evening.

_*Clear Creek Update_Pueblo Water
August, 31 2017	The release of 320 AF/day from Clear Creek is still scheduled to end at 18:00 hrs on 9/4/17 with storage at Pueblo to cease at 24:00 hrs on 9/5/17.*_

Colorado Parks & Wildlife - AHRA Water Flow


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I am walking distance from the River in Cotopaxi. Let me know if I can help or ducky a stretch or two with you guys if timing works out. If you pass by on a weekday I recommend the May Day camp that was mentioned above, even for your larger group size. There are two restaurants between Rincon and Pinnacle rock. If you plan it out properly you would not need to carry food for those meals. I also know of some other potential rogue campsites. Send me a PM and we can chat.


----------

